
Control-Flow Decoupling: A Method for Fast, Non-Speculative Branching (2015) [pdf] - tjalfi
https://people.engr.ncsu.edu/ericro/publications/journal_IEEETC-Aug-2015.pdf
======
tjalfi
The actual title is _Control-Flow Decoupling: An Approach for Timely, Non-
Speculative Branching_. I changed a few words so that it would be under the 80
character limit.

